# My Horsies (Pic Heavy)



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I wanted to share pictures of my other babies with you. This is my herd I have bred myself. 









Smee is my big gentle girl. Shes 9 years old and very sweet. Totally bombproof. She can be a bit lazy sometimes, but enjoys a good canter. Very smooth and she knows some advanced dressage. Shes a very good mom, her babies are always big, beautiful and gentle.










Barney is my 7 year old Stallion. He has shown in hand and earned several titles. He is very high energy and prancy. He is a good show jumper but gets overwhelmed at shows so we dont compete so much with him.










Jasper is my 8 year old Stallion. He is very fast and loves too gallop. We race him (not competivly), hunter jumper, dressage and stunt riding. He is very gentle and sensitive - you dont need a bridle or saddle to ride him.









Mellon is my 8 year old mare. Shes gentle, loves to be groomed, loves food. Shes a good mom, but gets protective sometimes. 













































My 5 year old stallion Apple. He is very bold and strong. I compete in Hunter jumper, stunt riding and dressage to music with him. (Sire: Jasper, Dam: Mellon)





















































(Me and my boy!)










My 4 year old stallion Elijah. Hes my prize boy <3 Hes big, beautiful and gentle. I can do anything with this horse and we compete lots! I got to see his birth and we have been extra bonded ever since. (Sire: Barney, Dam: Smee)













































Jensen is a 1.5 year old stud colt. Hes got tons of character and is laid back. As a baby he would nap with us in his field and let us lay all over him. He is Apple and Lemon's younger brother. (Sire: Jasper, Dam: Mellon)

















(pictured with my stepsister Tarnya)









Malibu is my beautiful 3 year old girl now. She is Elijahs full younger sister. Very beautiful thick, straight legs. She competes in hunter jumping, XC, dressage and stunt riding. (Sire: Barney, Dam: Smee) 









Tuppence is my sweet little filly. Shes almost a year old now (pictured here the morning after she was born) She has excellent ground manners, comes when called and does several tricks already. Cant wait to start riding her in the next few years. She is full sister to Apple, Lemon and Jensen.
More pics:









Barney and Lemon









Barney and Apple learning to dance in sync to music.









Elijah and Lemon wrestling.









One of my favourite pictures. 3 generations. Mom - Smee (left) Elijah (Right) and his full sister Malibu (Front)









Little Jensen with Elijah.









Brothers Lemon (left) and Jensen (Right)









Lemon (left), Elijah and Jensen (right).. Barney in the background.









Elijah and Lemon wrestling









Elijah following me around like a puppy.









My stepsister Tarnya with my Malibu (pictured as a baby here)









Elijah, Jensen and Lemon going for a jog with me in sync.









Lemon getting frisky









Malibu pictured with her mom Smee.










Elijah and Lemon


















Brotherly scratch, Apple and Lemon


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, thats a big herd! You bred all of them? That's impressive!
I love malibu, especially her color!
They look really really happy!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Beautiful! ;D


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

If you keep males and females together will they keep breeding like rats or is it different for horses?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, I was going to ask after seeing the pictures if these were Gypsy Vanners  Beautiful horses.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, they are my babies


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

They are so pretty! I used to compete when I was younger and greatly miss it. I wish I never stopped. I am still determined to get a Friesian one day though!


----------

